# Ogólne > Badania >  Wyniki rezonansu magnetycznego kolana lewego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Spłycenie bruzdy międzykłykciowej kości udowej zmiany dysplastyczne w stawie udowo rzepkowym. Chrząstka na powierzchni stawowej kłykcia bocznego kości udowej z ubytkiem na całej jej grubości na obszarze ok. 12x10mm z widocznym obszarem obrzęku szpiku w sąsiedztwie (martwicy podchrzęstnej) obraz jak w chondromalacji 4 stopnia (zmiany pourazowe?).W rogu tylnym łąkotki bocznej skośna szczelina pękniecia dochodząca do powierzchni udowej z oderwaniem fragmentu łąkotki i jego przemieszczeniem przyśrodkowo. Wysoki sygnał z więzadła krzyżowego przedniego z zatarciem jego struktury obraz jak w całkowitym zerwaniu. Więzadło krzyżowe tylne w normie. Więzadła poboczne ,własciwe rzepki, ściegno mięsnia czworogłowego oraz troczki rzepki prawidłowe. Łąkotka przyśrodkowa w normie. Zwiększona ilość płynu w jamie stawu w zachyłku nadrzepkowym do 10mm. Struktury dołu podkolanowego w normie. 


Teraz mam takie pytanie , na ile poważna jest to kontuzja próbuje coś tam biegać od miesiąca duzo jezdze na rowerze jakoś bardzo nie odczuwam skutków kontuzji. Wizytę mam dopiero za miesiąc więc chcę się dowiedzieć jak bardzo poważny jest ten uraz.

----------

